# Some nice levers!



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I think I have slowly become a lever lover without even testing a lever or pump machine. I have decided soon to get an L1 and what closed the deal for me was the opening of a coffeshop and barista training 'academy" literally next door to where I live. The old levers on display are amazing to the point that I am thinking to slowly start collecting them also.

Enjoy:


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Some more pics:


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Surely the most impressive is the lever in the first picture, the wall mounted Faema Veloxtermo!!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Beautiful!

Congrats on the imminent L1, I'm sure you will be very happy with it.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice collection someone has there, don't think they'll get an L1 on the wall easily


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Do they all work?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Do they all work?


I think almost all of them except the last one which needs some restoration. Definetely the wall mounted Faema, the pavoni and the caravel work. I will check tomorrow and also post more pics - this place is litterally next door, about 20 seconds from where I live...


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I am really looking forward to plugging in the Veloxtermo and pulling some shots.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah I thought this was your collection, I will have to post up my collection of levers on here.


----------

